# Having a tough time removing an anti-vac valve



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

My Londinium R has an issue with the anti-vac valve not sealing. Reiss has advised to remove it to see what the issue is. He has said to loosen by hitting the 17mm spanner with a hammer. I have given it a go as hard as I dare with no joy. Reiss has said to hit it harder. I don't suppose their are any experienced forum folk in the Oxford area who would be able to give me a hand? I just got this lovely machine and I don't want to break it!


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

just hit it harder on the spanner. there is no other trick to that. sometimes it helps if the machine is warm (but still no pressure in boiler!).


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

RobW said:


> My Londinium R has an issue with the anti-vac valve not sealing. Reiss has advised to remove it to see what the issue is. He has said to loosen by hitting the 17mm spanner with a hammer. I have given it a go as hard as I dare with no joy. Reiss has said to hit it harder. I don't suppose their are any experienced forum folk in the Oxford area who would be able to give me a hand? I just got this lovely machine and I don't want to break it!


The answer when things don't do what you want them too is always to hit them harder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I wondered if it has a thread sealant - if so, heating it up will help. A very hot hairdryer works wonders.

You are gong to feel to good when you crack this


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A 17mm socket + long bar can be more effective: Jerk the bar - don't pull it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Short handled ring spanner all the way


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I have ordered a half moon ring spanner which I am hoping will give me a better angle to hit it. I had waited for it to cool right down but might give it a go warm if I still get no joy with the new spanner.

Reiss has said no sockets, it needs a sharp hit with a hammer on a spanner rather than leverage to avoid distorting the boiler


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

RobW said:


> I have ordered a half moon ring spanner which I am hoping will give me a better angle to hit it. I had waited for it to cool right down but might give it a go warm if I still get no joy with the new spanner.
> 
> Reiss has said no sockets, it needs a sharp hit with a hammer on a spanner rather than leverage to avoid distorting the boiler


Yes, the machine is better cooled down. Just heating the joint may help









Hope the spanner does the trick


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't forget it's lefty loosey. A ring spanner will be better than a half moon as less chance ofit slipping. If all else fails, uou could takeit down to a local garage for them to undo with their impact gun. They'll have a 17mm socket for VW wheel nuts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Definitely shock it off a number of sharp raps with a hammer will do it. Each time you shock it you can gradually break any threadlocker free. I'd prefer to use 20 sharp raps, than 3 big hits!

I do have an impact driver, but I suspect your too far away from me.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you wait till Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Just heating the joint may help


But lighting it is best


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Definitely shock it off a number of sharp raps with a hammer will do it. Each time you shock it you can gradually break any threadlocker free. I'd prefer to use 20 sharp raps, than 3 big hits!
> 
> I do have an impact driver, but I suspect your too far away from me.


i will try more sharp raps rather than big hits and see how I go. Reiss is most insistent that this will work.

Thanks to everyone for your input. I will report back tomorrow


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Ta da! Lots more hammer strikes got the job done. It took about 2-3 minutes of constant striking but finally it moved. Nothing obviously wrong with it but despite cleaning it still leaks. Such a simple part that it is hard to believe it can go wrong.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The rubber o-ring is probably damaged. Just buy & fit a new one- it's an industry standard part. Use teflon tape to seal it. Ebay is your friend


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you look closely e surface of the 'O' ring looks rough.

As Es/ tech said, replace the 'O' ring. and make sure the seat is clean.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Vesuvius uses a memory metal vacuum valve, very innovative and quite clever.







1/4 inch, might make a good replacement. Positive close and open, stainless steel and some titanium as well of course. They cost about 5 to 6x that of a standard vacuum valve.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> The Vesuvius uses a memory metal vacuum valve, very innovative and quite clever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great solution, and as 1/4" I assume that would fit the LR? Any idea where can I get one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RobW said:


> That sounds like a great solution, and as 1/4" I assume that would fit the LR? Any idea where can I get one?


If anyone is buying a Vesuvius near you, they could ask Paolo to put one in the box at a factory price...this is because the suppliers are in Italy.


----------

